# Thang nâng ziczac SJY0.3-6 Niuli hàng chính hãng



## tonhoa (8 Tháng chín 2021)

_*Thang nâng ziczac 300kg cao 6M*_ là thiết bị nâng hàng  được Sử dụng rộng rãi trong kho, sân bay, nhà máy, nhà ga, khách sạn, bệnh viện, sân vận động, trung tâm mua sắm và những nơi khác cần nâng cao. Hàng được Công Ty chúng tôi nhập khẩu trực tiếp nguyên chiếc mới 100%.







*THÔNG TIN VỀ SẢN PHẨM*​
*Model**SJY0.3-6*Tải trọng  nâng                             *300Kg*Chiều cao tối đa của sàn     6000 mmChiều cao thấp nhất             1200 mmKích thước của mặt thang   2000x1000mmThời gian nâng 30sKích thước nền tảng rộng1780mm x 840mm- Tổng trọng lượng               1100kg
 






*ƯU ĐIỂM VÀ NHƯỢC ĐIỂM THANG NÂNG ZICZAC 300KG*​Không chỉ quan tâm tới thiết kế, mẫu mã của sản phẩm mà ưu, nhược điểm của _* thang nâng hàng*_ cũng là điều mà khách hàng muốn biết. Nếu bạn đang cần tìm mua các dòng thang nâng hàng để phục vụ nhu cầu công việc thì hãy tham khảo thông tin dưới đây.


*ƯU ĐIỂM*​*NHƯỢC ĐIỂM*​
Áp dụng cấu trúc cơ khí kiểu cắt kéo để mang lại độ ổn định cao sau khi được nâng lên
Thiết bị bảo vệ an toàn để ngăn chặn tình trạng quá tải của nền tảng nâng
Được trang bị với chống nổ van & khẩn cấp giảm dần thiết bị
Thích hợp cho hoạt động đa công nhân đồng thời.
Tiết kiệm chi phí

Thang nâng ziczac thiết kế cồng kềnh, tự trọng của thang nâng nặng nên cần nhiều sức người khi di chuyển nơi làm việc
được sử dụng tốt nhất trên mặt sàn phẳng=> hạn chế tối đa việc trơn trược gây mất an toàn trong quá trình sử dụng.
 
*TẠI SAO BẠN NÊN LỰA CHỌN THANG NÂNG NGƯỜI  TỪ CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN ?*​
 Cam kết hàng chất lượng chính hãng.Chúng tôi chịu trách nhiệm về chất lượng hàng hoá mà chúng tôi phân phối.
 Cam kết bảo hành,bảo trì theo đúng hợp đồng và thông tin mà chúng tôi niêm yết.
Cam kết giá cả tốt nhất.Bạn sẽ xác nhận điều này thông qua báo giá từ chúng tôi.
Cam kết tư cách pháp nhân trước pháp luật. Chúng tôi đã được bộ công thương cấp phép kinh doanh do tuân thủ tốt chính sách của nhà nước về thương mại và thương mại điện tử. Quý khách vui lòng bấm vào biểu tượng   ở phía dưới chân trang web để kiểm tra.
 Giao hàng nhanh chóng.
*CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN *Tự hào là nhà cung cấp thiết bị _*Xe nâng *_hàng Việt Nam với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành nên Qúy Khách có nhu cầu liên hệ theo thông tin để được tư vấn miễn phí và báo giá nhanh nhất nhé.

*CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN*

Địa Chỉ: 154/1 QL1A, P.Tân Thới Hiệp, Q.12, THCM

Hotline / Zalo _: 0985.349.137_

Mail: myhoa208@gmail.com


----------

